# State College PA Arts Fest entry?



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I know this will only apply to a small area but I am trying to find an entry form for the State College Pennsylvania Arts Fest and I am having no luck. A few weeks ago I e-mailed some address that I found on their webpage but got no answer. Didn't know if anyone on here ever exhibited anything there and would be able to give me a hand.

Thanks


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi there,
I have a friend who has been an exhibitor there. I emailed him to see if he could help. I'll pass it on when I hear from him.

Buzz


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help Buzz


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

This is what he sent me….

Here's the website, http://www.arts-festival.com/sidewalk_sale.php
but the app is done on line at Zapplications

Hope that helps!

Buzz


----------

